# Bloom's Adoption



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

With all the adoption story threads, I might as well jump on the bandwagon.
--------------------------------

It was darkness, I could see a hand grabbing me, It started heading from me, closer, closer, I was terrified, it picked me up, I realized I was flying throught the air, falling but never landing, into the deep dark void in the white bowl. Then I screamed in terror. I felt as my body was shaking, more and more rapidly, until, there was a bright flash. Was I dead? The scene blurred into a familiar view, giants in blue shirts, and the white tile floors. I realized I was dreaming, and reassured my self that It was just a dream. I looked around and saw other Bettas, all different colors. The big fish were below me, giant finned ones above, and twin tailed mutants right next to me. I have caught a few of them having arguments with their selves, It makes me wonder if two fish are sharing one body. "Hey, color boy!" I looked right of me, seeing a red Betta, I was amazed, almost intimidated by his deep red colors. "What is it red?" I yelped back. "When do you think we will get outta here?" He barked back. "I don't know". "I bet I will get out first" He exclaimed. "YEAH RIGHT!" I yelled back. Then, I saw as one of the big ones stirred. "Shaddap will ya, I need rest!" Then came the angry mumbles of all the other fish. The daily quarrel has begun.

Hours passed by as the pointy fins blew nests for the nearby females, giants walked in and out, and some fish disappeared when they were picked up by the giant's odd fins. The angry big one at the bottom of the shelf, was grabbed by a small giant with long fins on its strange head. "Mommy I want this one." It said in a very high pitched voice. "Okay sweety." The bigger giant said. They then walked up to one of the blue colored giants. That giant, how I dearly loved him, he kept my water sparkling, my tummy full, and did everything for me and all these other fish. Sometimes I would look off into the distance and see colors moving in front of a blue background, were they fish? I may never know. Then I saw some giants heading toward my direction. There were two small ones with, 4 eyes, wow, I have never seen a 4 eyed giant! Then there was a really big one, he must be fathering the 4 eyed fry! The 4 eyed ones went towards me. One picked up red, he seemed really interested in him. He yelled. "HA! I was first color boy!" Then I saw him put down red and he stared intently at me. At first I was terrified, remembering my dream, but then I saw him look at me in a docile way. I felt happy, and I started swimming in circles as he picked me up. "I yelled good luck red!" and I never saw him again. Before I took my last glimpse of the giant that took great care of me, I saw those blue boxes with colors in them, they had all kinds of different fish. I left that brilliant giant and tried holding back a tear. Instead of depression, I looked forward, towards that brilliant gate that all the others disappeared into. I set my small black eyes to the future and I went through the gateway, and my life took a turn forward and I forgot those memories of the past, red, the daily quarrel, the twin tails, but I would never forget my first caretaker, he has a special place in my heart, and I will remember him for my entire life.


*THE END*


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow great i love it!!


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## betta99 (Aug 16, 2010)

nice story.


----------



## Josiee (Jul 29, 2010)

Aww, I don't usually like this sort of thing but that was lovely, really well written  Well done


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thank you all!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cute story!


----------

